# Ford Fiesta 91 boot/trunk release button inside



## herbman7 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All.
not sure if anyone can help me with this, because most of the cars on here seem to be american...
however, the button inside the car to release the boot is not working at the moment - i have tried switch cleaner but havnt had much luck.
I have also tried cleaning the contacts where the boot closes but this hasnt worked either 

any ideas? i hear this is quite a common problem with older fiestas

thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi herbman7

For the fiesta trunk release should be below the instrument cluster next to the steering column. Check to see if the switch has a good ground, use a test light to check if there is power going to the switch, if not check your fuses. Disconnect the switch and use a cotter pin to jump the wires to open the trunk lock.


----------



## herbman7 (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for your very quick response octaneman - ill give it a try!


----------



## ohnoneill (Jan 22, 2010)

Pull of the fuse box cover from the bottom and put it aside, look under the steering wheel at the part where you just took the cover off (It looks like black metal with holes in it)

Look up in the left hand side of this (right up, a torch is needed) and you should see a top of a blue fuse (15amp) in a black casing (It may have another fuse next to it but you want the blue fuse at the front) pull this up and replace even if it dodn't look blown as mine looked fine but on replacing it my boot release works fine!

Hope that make sense. Reading it now, it proberly dosn't make sense but print it out and bring it with you to the car.

Good luck!


----------

